# Alistair Overeem Vs Sasa Milanovic



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

This is apparently Alistair's next fight. And I have a few questions. Like, who the **** is Sasa Milanovic? Where has he fought before? Why is the fight relevant? Why is alistair dealing with more cans than an aluminum recycling plant? Surely he could make better bank fighting more well known fighters, and I'm not sure he's incredibly worried about padding his record. 

Discuss 

Please keep the alistair hate down as much as possible.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

And people say Fedor isn't fighting worthy opponents...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this on a strikeforce card back in the US?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Is this on a strikeforce card back in the US?


Its at an event called "Glory 12" and its taking place in bosnia.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Overeem, what the hell are you doing? You should be fighting the likes of Werdum, Rodger, Arlovski,and Fedor in San Jose. Not fighting some unknown dude in Bosnia. 

It still amazes me that SF keeps this man employed. After 2 ******* years they still keep his bum ass around.


----------



## nlthaboss (Feb 26, 2010)

Man, apart from the K-1 matches, when was the last time he faught a legitimate fighter?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And the Can Crusher returns to action!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Since i am from Bosnia and Herzegovina, my first thought is WTF .. don't they have more important stuff over there besides doing MMA .. 

And what the hell is he doing there, how about facing Fedor or somebody like that.. my advice to Overeem is don't go out clubbing much there.. they armed and dangerous as they can be..


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This does lean towards Steroids, he says he is coming back to the US to defend his title, then ends up fighting in Bosnia, what else could it be?

Has to be Steroids tests, nothing else makes any sense.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How bad ass is Fedor that in order to avoid fighting him Overeem is taking fights in Bosnia.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

this is another reason people should quit riding his dick.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like watching Overeem fight but these cans gotta go.. time for some COMP..


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have this daydream that when he gets to the cage, Fedor is waiting there. "Yes, I changed my name to Sasa Milanovic...you killed my father, prepare to die."


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow this is a waste of time. why is he not setting up to defend his title? op i am having trouble keeping the overeem hate to a minimum......so ill spoiler it lol



Overeem is a straight up p****, why you ducking fedor, matter of fact when he comes back he should get eye poked by fedor worse than johnson vs. burns and lose the fight by ko. then get relegated to undercard status and head kicked uncouncious by greg nagy-and then he should get caught juicing and get a lifetime ban and fade into laughingstock obscurity:bye02:-*endrant*:angry08:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm still in shock that no one here's heard of "The Secret" Sasa Milanovic, oh wait a minute neither have I,lol.
Overeem come on mate, Thompson and now this guy, who's next Jose Canseco?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont think overeem takes this fight serious, it is jsut for practice. In his pride days he was a very active fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

punchbag said:


> I'm still in shock that no one here's heard of "The Secret" Sasa Milanovic, oh wait a minute neither have I,lol.
> Overeem come on mate, Thompson and now this guy, who's next Jose Canseco?


Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hmmm, shogun vs alistair rematch?!?!?!?!?!?!?

oh, its quite embarrassing hes just barely in the top 10 for heavyweights


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd say Overeem should be ashamed of himself, but he has made it pretty clear he is impervious to shame. Doesn't care who or where he fights, as long as there is no drug testing and no Fedor. Die in a grease fire.

Next up is Overeem pulling a Josh Barnett and showing up to fight at some high school MMA tournament, winning it and then dancing around like he won an Olympic medal or something.

I know this Sasa Milanovic must be a real can, but I couldn't even find out how much of one, I can't even find the guy anywhere, anyone know just how bad his record is? Or if he has one, it wouldn't surprise me if it's his first MMA bout ever or something.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

He'd rather fight crime then Fedor.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Its not all about USA

you should give love to him that he has some dignity, he loves martial arts and K1, for sure K1.

He is not the only reason why he havent fought anyone in SF. If they really needed him to fight, he would have. Apparently they were saving him for someone else.

oh and he aint avoiding fedor, i mean its more an opportunity to him.


On every aspect, sport - and bussinesewise.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Could someone give me a source for this, please?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

This guy isn't even listed on Sherdog fight finder, as opposed to superstars such as Wanderson Silva and Hulk Hulk. I wonder if it's his first fight ever.


Freelancer said:


> Could someone give me a source for this, please?


http://www.mmamania.com/2010/2/13/1308996/alistair-overeem-set-to-face-sasa

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/13/1308832/alstair-overeem-set-to-face-sasa

Original source:
http://www.sarajevo-x.com/sport/clanak/100211101


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> This guy isn't even listed on Sherdog fight finder, as opposed to superstars such as Wanderson Silva and Hulk Hulk. I wonder if it's his first fight ever.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/2/13/1308996/alistair-overeem-set-to-face-sasa
> 
> ...


yup these

and thanks mr potato


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> He'd rather fight crime then Fedor.


Dude...I'd rather fight syphilis than Fedor.


----------



## pitbull123 (Mar 30, 2010)

i am from croatia and i have heard of this fight.saša milanović is a bosnian fighter(i think) and this will be his first apperence in profesional mma, so his score is 0-0.I think that he doesnt have any chance,but we must say that he is brave.(sorry for my english):thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> This is apparently Alistair's next fight. And I have a few questions. Like, who the **** is Sasa Milanovic? Where has he fought before? Why is the fight relevant? Why is alistair dealing with more cans than an aluminum recycling plant? Surely he could make better bank fighting more well known fighters, and I'm not sure he's incredibly worried about padding his record.
> 
> Discuss
> 
> Please keep the alistair hate down as much as possible.


...I just looked on MMAweekly and Overeem & Rogers are still slated to face off on May 15th. The more Overeem keeps playing dodgeball, it's only a matter of time before he's backed into a corner and will have to face a game opponent. You can run but you cannot hide....


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I have no hate for Overeem he just knows there is more than 1 HW in Strikeforce that can snag his title. Alistair has watched Fedor dominate from the beginning in Pride and now dropping big, powerful strikers with 1 punch. He knows he can't beat Fedor, especially after the emperor launched Rogers' head right out of the cage. If you hold a belt, step up like a true champion and defend it....


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Paul Cahoon vs Damir Mihajlović
Michel Andrade vs Dado Stojnić
Valentijn Overeem vs Senad Hadžić
John Olav Einemo vs Krešimir Bogdanović
Alistair Overeem vs Saša Milanović
Chalid Arrab vs Matias Barić
Ibro Miladin vs Miodrag Petković
Denis Stojnić vs Michel McDonald
Stefan Leko vs Mumaer Tufekčić
Semmy Schilt vs Jurgen Dolch

This should be fun some good fighters on that card,just to see if any Bosnian fighters would win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Question*

What about Overeem facing off against Brett Rogers for the heavyweight title on the 15th?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What about Overeem facing off against Brett Rogers for the heavyweight title on the 15th?


still happening


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Why is alistair dealing with more cans than an aluminum recycling plant?












So was I the only one who read this with Schiavello's voice in my head?

Fedor is ducking Juicerreem not the other way around. Who cares if he occasionally fights some can he is a pretty active guy unlike certain russian fighters who are afraid of him. Steroids are expensive son gotta pay those street doctor bills.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I really can not wait for Overeem to be put down by one of these cans. I just pray he gets caught on the button.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hkado said:


> I really can not wait for Overeem to be put down by one of these cans. I just pray he gets caught on the button.


Gonna be a long wait. Overeem doesnt fight regular cans, he fights super cans. Even his last kickboxing contest was against a super can. It keeps getting harder and harder to respect this dude as a fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Respect*

Yeah it doesn't help that he's been sidestepping his title defense and now his defense is against the last guy to face the number one heavyweight in the world!


----------

